
N.K. Jemisin’s master class in world building (2018) [video] - rrampage
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6xyFQhbsjQ
======
Dahoon
A video with only audio? This is like those pictures of text on Reddit and
Twitter. Ugh.

